# Las Vegas with teenagers



## Vacationsarefun (Jan 19, 2022)

Given recent restrictions we have plenty of RCI points to use up so I was thinking of using our Solana Beach week this year in August (provided travel from Europe will be possible). I would be travelling with my two sons, then 20 and 17. I don't want to fly that far for just one week so am thinking of what destinations to add on for a second and/or third week. We have spent time in LA/Anaheim/San Diego/Palm Springs before so I would prefer something new/different. 

One possible destination would be Las Vegas. Advantages are that I could avoid driving (I will rent/drive a car if absolutely necessary but would much rather avoid the stress) and that it seems fairly easy to find an exchange there (which would be helpful as I would rather wait a bit longer prior to booking to see how the whole pandemic situation evolves). So I was wondering:

- Does anyone have experience taking teenagers to Las Vegas? I know they wouldn't be able to gamble/drink, not sure though what they would be able to do as far as hotels/shows etc. are concerned.
- Which resorts would be best? Do any have especially nice pools?

Any information appreciated!


----------



## Janann (Jan 19, 2022)

Here is a recent thread on some family friendly activities:









						Las Vegas Over the Holidays
					

Hi. It has been sometime since I have posted. We plan to Grand Desert over the holidays. Do you think we will need to rent a car? It is our first time in Vegas. Is there anything we should look out for? Also interested in low-cost family events? Appreciate your help?




					tugbbs.com
				




In general, the afternoon and early evening shows are tamer, so that would be a good place to start when looking for shows.  Some of the Cirque shows are family friendly.  https://www.cirquedusoleil.com/las-vegas


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 19, 2022)

Keep in mind Las Vegas is located in a desert.  Temperatures in August can easily be over 100F.  So you may want to limit outdoor activities to mornings and evenings, and spend the hotter parts of the day indoors.

If your sons are into outdoor activities, there are lots of fun things they can do.  I'd explore local hiking, 4X4 off-road activities, even boating on Lake Mead. Fremont Street at night is a really colorful place, with lots to see.  They even have a zipline through the venue, under the lights. It's all pretty cool.

At 20 and 17, your sons are essentially adults, so it should be a lot easier to find activities they can do. It might be a lot harder if they were young children.

Have fun!

Dave


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 19, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Keep in mind Las Vegas is located in a desert.  Temperatures in August can easily be over 100F.  So you may want to limit outdoor activities to mornings and evenings, and spend the hotter parts of the day indoors.
> 
> If your sons are into outdoor activities, there are lots of fun things they can do.  I'd explore local hiking, 4X4 off-road activities, even boating on Lake Mead. Fremont Street at night is a really colorful place, with lots to see.  They even have a zipline through the venue, under the lights. It's all pretty cool.
> 
> ...



It's gonna be much harder for the 20 year old.  SO close hahaha


----------



## easyrider (Jan 19, 2022)

Vacationsarefun said:


> Given recent restrictions we have plenty of RCI points to use up so I was thinking of using our Solana Beach week this year in August (provided travel from Europe will be possible). I would be travelling with my two sons, then 20 and 17. I don't want to fly that far for just one week so am thinking of what destinations to add on for a second and/or third week. We have spent time in LA/Anaheim/San Diego/Palm Springs before so I would prefer something new/different.
> 
> One possible destination would be Las Vegas. Advantages are that I could avoid driving (I will rent/drive a car if absolutely necessary but would much rather avoid the stress) and that it seems fairly easy to find an exchange there (which would be helpful as I would rather wait a bit longer prior to booking to see how the whole pandemic situation evolves). So I was wondering:
> 
> ...



The Worldmark and Tahiti Village have a lazy rivers and game rooms. I'm certain there are others. The swimming area and game areas would be a consideration for resort fun. The go carts are fun. Walking the strip is fun. Truthfully, I haven't taken teens to Las Vegas. I have taken my adult kids and their spouses though and we all like the lazy river to recoup from a night of goofing around. 

Bill


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 19, 2022)

easyrider said:


> The Worldmark and Tahiti Village have a lazy rivers and game rooms. I'm certain there are others. The swimming area and game areas would be a consideration for resort fun. The go carts are fun. Walking the strip is fun. Truthfully, I haven't taken teens to Las Vegas. I have taken my adult kids and their spouses though and we all like the lazy river to recoup from a night of goofing around.
> 
> Bill



The cool thing about the Tahiti Village lazy river is that it is completely detached from the pool in a different area.  The pool has a sand beach entry.


----------



## jabberwocky (Jan 19, 2022)

Others have provided sound advice.  I'll just add a few points as we have kids who are a bit younger, but have observed my nieces and nephews several times when they were in that age range.

Tahiti Village would be a good choice for on-resort activities; however, it is not really within walking distance of the strip, especially in August so you will need a car or Uber.  

For on-strip, the HGVC Flamingo (Timeshare - not the hotel/casino) is available through RCI and has access to the Flamingo pools (at least they used to - someone who has been recently can confirm).  The teens wouldn't be able to access the GO pool as they need to be 21+, but the Beach Club pool is nice as well and family-friendly.  The Flamingo is pretty central and right beside the LINQ which also has a zip-line.

Fremont Street is pretty cool visually; however, I've soured on it as it appears to have gone downhill the last few years I've been to Vegas.  Pre-covid, I usually went 2-3 times per year, but I haven't been since December 2019.  I think Fremont is good to see/visit once; however, I really don't feel safe there anymore.  There are just too many "characters" and crooks, and I've seen a few fights break out.  I've traveled around the world to some more "dangerous" locations (think places where your vehicle has bullet-proof glass and the driver has a semi-automatic on the seat next to him).  I am pretty adventurous, so it takes a lot to unnerve me.  Fremont Street is becoming one of those places, so I'll prefer sticking to other areas in Vegas.

If you are looking for something unique, the Pinball Hall of Fame is really fun and your kids may enjoy playing some of the games.  They might even get an appreciation for some of the "old-school" machines.


----------



## dago (Apr 30, 2022)

jabberwocky said:


> Others have provided sound advice.  I'll just add a few points as we have kids who are a bit younger, but have observed my nieces and nephews several times when they were in that age range.
> 
> Tahiti Village would be a good choice for on-resort activities; however, it is not really within walking distance of the strip, especially in August so you will need a car or Uber.
> 
> ...


I agree about Fremont ST


----------



## noreenkate (Apr 30, 2022)

we only did a quick stop over in Vegas but my sons really enjoyed 

Marvel’s Avengers station






						Marvel's AVENGERS STATION Exhibit Las Vegas | Treasure Island Las Vegas Attractions
					

Come see the Marvel s Avengers S T A T I O N Attraction in Las Vegas at the Treasure Island. Featuring an interactive exhibit with original props and costumes from the Marvel s Avengers movies. Immerse yourself, the Avengers need you!




					www.stationattraction.com


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 19, 2022)

Our son, who has Downs Syndrome, was in his late teens when we visited Vegas. I was embarrassed by the scantily clad women on the public streets. He was, fortunately, fairly oblivious.

Sheila


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 19, 2022)

Eighteen-year olds can go to the strip clubs which don't serve alcohol, such at Little Darlings. Next best thing to drinking and gambling.

[Edit: neglected to add winky emoji.  ;-) ]


----------

